# Snopes Confirms UPS Virus



## MA-Caver (Nov 30, 2008)

Gotten an e-mail today about this... checked out the Snopes site and well it would seem that it's for real. 
Pretty sneaky that knowing folks would be expecting stuff in the mail from relatives or stuff they sent to relatives ... but you gotta STOP and think if you left e-mail addresses with either UPS or Fed Ex then it's something to consider... but you don't have to open  any email without scanning it first. 
http://www.snopes.com/computer/virus/ups.asp


----------



## Kacey (Nov 30, 2008)

I've already gotten an attempt on that one myself... but since I don't have any packages coming, I deleted it unopened.  This time of the year, it's going to be particularly problematic.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 30, 2008)

From my experience, both UPS and Fed-Ex will leave a post-it form on your door when they try to leave a package and are not able too. 

They also will leave one if you left it on you porch for pick up.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up.  I got a ton of stuff in transit.


----------

